# What's typical brake pad life on our cars?



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

What's the typical pad life on our cars? I've got a '97 with 72000 miles and still got plenty of pad left. I know its got a lot to do with how often you use them, and I do most of my driving on the highway, but I was just curious.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I've gone through 3 sets of fronts, and they are good for 50,000.
My rears look brand new.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

97sentragxe said:


> *What's the typical pad life on our cars? I've got a '97 with 72000 miles and still got plenty of pad left. I know its got a lot to do with how often you use them, and I do most of my driving on the highway, but I was just curious. *


You're probably about ready for a change! I've had anywhere from 60K on my original set with minor braking and mostly engine braking to 27000 when being a bit aggressive


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I changed front pads a 50k miles, they still had a another 25k left on them. They had been through at least a dozen autocrosses.

Rear pads are original. They've seen about 3 dozen autocrosses and 5 track days. At 80k miles, they are barely half-worn.

Break-in makes as much difference as use. I didn't bed in the pads after installing NX brakes, two weeks later I burned up that brand new set of front pads at *ONE* track day.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

It's looking like the average, then is 50,000 miles. I can't figure out how I"ve got 72,000 on the original pads, and they are barely hlf worn, and the rears look like they've never been touched. It's true, most of my driving is on highway, but I would think they would still be getting thin after 72000 miles. Oh well, no complaints from me.


----------



## Tiida_owner (Oct 17, 2009)

I`ve just checked front break discs on my 2008 Tiida and after 15.000 km they are about 1mm worn out and break pads have some 8-9mm left. This seems a lot for such a short time to me. Also, after breaking 20-30 times breaking force weakens (in the summer especially).

I will visit my authorised service for sure but before that is there someone with similar problem?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I got 174000km [108000 miles] out of the front pads on my 1986 Pulsar manual but the car only has 960kg to pull up. They actually still had about 4.5mm left. Autos tend to be harder on brakes. A lot of newer pads don't last as well since the asbestos was removed and manufacturers tend to be using softer pads for quietness, cold braking performance etc..


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

70K miles on my '98 200SX/SE - pads/shoes/rotors/drums
about 150K on my '97 GXE - pads/rotors/shoes
Don't get the cheapest rotors and pads when you go to replace them. You're surely going to end up replacing them again after a year or two after they warp themselves into a taco shape. Get GOOD rotors and pads, or least a couple steps up from the dirt cheap ones.


----------



## Tiida_owner (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you guys!
Actually my idea is to go to the service and to see if they are going to accept this as something covered by guarantee but I think thare is a slim chance for something like that.
I will drive another 10-15K and than change them with much better ones.


----------

